# New Amphibia



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Since the lume parted company from the hands of my original Amphibia, I've been thinking of getting a new one (although I don't really need one, of course). When the new bezels were released, I couldn't resist... 

Nothing to say about these that hasn't already been said, I guess, but they're great as a solidly built, waterproof, doesn't-matter-if-you-give-it-a-bash watch.

The new bezel's probably not everyone's cup of tea, but I kind of like it. And I think it works well with this dial variant. The bezels are new, but the strap is the same old, same old. So it was straight off and into the back of the drawer, and on with a Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ° strap...




























Tricky to photograph - very shiny. These would be great with a brushed case (I'd be tempted to have a go, but the bezel is chromed, I think.)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

20mm lug width?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm amongst the ones that are still struggling with the looks of the new bezel. I really can't say if I like or not but that particular dial/bezel combo looks better than most. What's the bezel made of? Is it steal of the same old plated brass? Why don't I read the entire posts?? :wallbash:

As to the strap.... you know the drill :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> 20mm lug width?


22 on these Ministries :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> As to the strap.... you know the drill :tongue2:


 :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

"that big auction site" has them at about 45 quid plus a tenner postage.

anyone got a cheaper source? PM me obviously...

like that particular bezel, not sure about the N S E W one though...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > 20mm lug width?
> ...


That's why the ministries always win it for me.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great, i like the bezel also :thumbup:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Love the dial and the case. Not sure about the bezel. I have been thinking about buying the same watch and fitting a black bezel. I have seen a place online that sells bezels for Vostoks which will take a Seiko bezel insert.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like it, very nice well done :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> "that big auction site" has them at about 45 quid plus a tenner postage.
> 
> anyone got a cheaper source? PM me obviously...
> 
> like that particular bezel, not sure about the N S E W one though...


Well, we can name names... so, when buying a Vostok, I would get it from either of two places... Zenitar on ebay or Meranon, which is a factory shop over at Christopol. The problem with Meranon is that it takes longer for you to get the watch. The thing goes from Christopol all the way to Kazan sorting centre, then to Moscow export hub, then to Germany and finally to the UK. Zenitar is already on Moscow area so it should take 1 or 2 weeks less time!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

Really like the look of that one!


----------



## mrwomble (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good!! Personally, I'm a fan of the new bezels. Just bought a blue scuba dude with the new bezel and it looks pretty sharp.

Regarding sellers on that auction site - leon1965jazz and chistopolcity are also well regarded. Worth a look if Zenitar doesn't have what you're looking for.

Draygo - there's a post on one of the other forums where someone had taken a scotchbrite to the casing of their new ministry amphibia - looked pretty good!! I'm thinking about doing it myself as the case + bezel really is quite shiny, but I haven't braved it yet. My scuba dude is still too new.

- mrwomble


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mrwomble said:


> Draygo - there's a post on one of the other forums where someone had taken a scotchbrite to the casing of their new ministry amphibia - looked pretty good!! I'm thinking about doing it myself as the case + bezel really is quite shiny, but I haven't braved it yet. My scuba dude is still too new.


Cool. And brave. But what about the bezel, I wonder? Will have to check it out. Was that on WUS?

I have a project 'Phibia which needs new hands. Might be the one to experiment with?

Got a photo of your Scubadude with the new bezel? We like photos!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Draygo said:


> Got a photo of your Scubadude with the new bezel? We like photos!


Yes please :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwomble (Feb 16, 2012)

Will do - need to get the SLR out and take a decent pic and will be sure to post it up! :thumbup:

Draygo - yes, that was on WUS, in the Russian section (wasn't sure if I could name the forum or not). Can't remember which thread, possibly the one where people were showing off their amphibians? He'd just done the body and left the bezel untouched. It's chrome-plated brass, so I'm not sure the scotchbrite approach would work on the bezel.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I had to look that brushed Amphibia thing! Here's the link: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/brushed-up-my-vostok-amphibia-473426.html

I've used that method before and the results are pretty good. You end up with a finish somewhere between the regular brushed steel and a blasted look. It's tricky though because it's all about the direction you scrub and you have to keep it steady. These Minsitry cases have a lot of angles so you really have to have a plan on how you'll take the pad to it.


----------



## mrwomble (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice find Kutusov! I hadn't seen that thread. This is the thread I was referring to, see the pics from 'Pato Sentado'.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664-18.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

He brushed only the case and that's SS so no problem. The other guy was braver, trying the bezel... I guess it can be done applying less pressure, it's softer so it will get marked easily. As long as it doesn't scratch it too deep, it should be fine. Bezels are cheap so it might be worth the try Dave... :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

^ I think I'm with Alex - the perfect combination is the brushed ministry case with a black bezel. But when I summon up the courage (and time) I'll give it a go with a Scotch Brite, first just the case and then maybe bezel and all.

There are loads of modded Amphibias on this Spanish site. Inspiring stuff! I'm not sure why there's such a modding urge with Seikos and not so much with Amphibias...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

You can google murphymanufacturing for the replacement bezels that take seiko inserts!


----------

